# Wilson Staff FG Tour Golf Balls



## d1217 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well what can i say, WOW!!!

these golf balls get great spin, spin similar to a pro v1 i think, hop and stop for irons and bring them back with wedges, and that was on pretty quick greens today, they get good distance, didnt find i lost any over any other, firmer distance balls i have used before, great feel off the putter face, and i found i could check them up quite easily with little chip shots, and i paid 22.99, one i used today has got a couple of grazes from wedges but it was used for a full round, and at Â£12 cheaper than a pro v, they're a steal.


----------



## HTL (Aug 5, 2010)

I found one of these a few weeks ago, played with it for a few holes and loved it. I have 2 boxes of Prov1x to lose first and then ill be getting some.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 5, 2010)

check out 118golf.co.uk  3 boxes for 50 pound. great ball and compares with prov. only problem is that i found that because of its cover it discoloured easily and looked dirty. but at this price its a cracking ball. also check out dx3 soft price


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2010)

I found one of these a few weeks ago, played with it for a few holes and loved it. I have 2 boxes of Prov1x to lose first and then ill be getting some.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd sold your sticks and given up. What'll you use instead and when were you planning on losing the Pro V. I can give them a good home or scatter them around Ascot if you need any help getting through them


----------



## HTL (Aug 5, 2010)

when were you planning on losing the Pro V. I can give them a good home or scatter them around Ascot if you need any help getting through them
		
Click to expand...

Its the ProV1x mate, you need a big fat Welsh mans swing speed to use them.  

Not selling up, check you PM inbox. You never listen to me Homer. Miss You xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2010)

when were you planning on losing the Pro V. I can give them a good home or scatter them around Ascot if you need any help getting through them
		
Click to expand...

Its the ProV1x mate, you need a big fat Welsh mans swing speed to use them.  

Not selling up, check you PM inbox. You never listen to me Homer. Miss You xx
		
Click to expand...

Checked the inbox - nothing - did the big fat Welsh fingers mistype. I always listened - just couldn't hit it where you told me - still at least we can go to Kent and rob some cash of Medwayjon
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GB72 (Aug 6, 2010)

Following on from the positive comments I will be giving these a try over the weekend. Went to Nevada Bob's in Peterborough to buy a box of DX2 and saw these on offer for Â£19.99. At only a couple of quid more than the DX2 they were a no brainer to try out. 

For those who did not like the dimple design on the DX2/DX3 then these look more traditional with nice simple writing and no shield design on them. Certainly appear to be trying to look more like a ProV. 

Will comment on the course performance after a test.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 6, 2010)

Giving the dx3 their first run tommorow so will report back


----------



## RGDave (Aug 6, 2010)

Giving the dx3 their first run tommorow so will report back
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the club pairs matchplay semi-final tomorrow. I've just done an hour with just ONE type of ball on the putting green.....DX3.
I've turfed out any other ball from my bag and am just going with 3 used and 3 new. If I lose more than 6, I expect the game will have ended already!!!

t.b.h. I'm half thinking of ordering 3 dozen off ebay....and sticking with them permanently.


----------



## CylonRaider (Aug 8, 2010)

hop and stop for irons and bring them back with wedges, and that was on pretty quick greens today, 
H'Cap: 21.3
		
Click to expand...


 Yeah right......


----------



## RGDave (Aug 8, 2010)

hop and stop for irons and bring them back with wedges, and that was on pretty quick greens today, 
H'Cap: 21.3
		
Click to expand...


 Yeah right......
		
Click to expand...

Why the sarcasm? I don't get backspin. I went round in 75 yesterday. I know folk who can't play under 100 (full stop) and they can get it. Some people do, we all know how and why.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I went out with FG Tour balls and can make a few comments. 

Off the driver they were bullet straight, I hit more fairways today than I have in weeks. Was this down to the ball or just a good day with my driver, hard to say but this was a premium, higher spin ball that was not spraying all over the shop so was very happy. Distance was about on a par with the DX2 so pretty impressive as this is not a dedicated distance ball. 

With the wedges and short irons I was actually getting the ball to stop on fairly firm greens. This is not something that I have normally been able to but today there were plenty of examples of the ball landing, bouncing once and stopping. 

I was also happy with the feel of the putter, very similar to a ProV. It feels firmer than the DX2 which is good news for those who did not like their buttery soft feel. If that was a strong point for you, however, then the FG Tour may not be for you.

Overall this has been a really successful test. The FG Tour is certainly more of a traditional ball; gone are the strange shallow dimples and buttery soft feel of the DX2 but in its place is a very solid performance ball. 

At Â£20.00 a dozen at the moment in Nevada Bob's, I would recommend anyone to give them a go. If they were sold at full premium ball price then I would probably stick with the DX2/DX3 as at my level of ability I am probably not getting the most out of what this ball has to offer but at a couple of quid more than my regular ball, I will have to look to getting a stock in.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 8, 2010)

i keep pushing it check out 118golf cracking wilson prices 3 for 2


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2010)

i keep pushing it check out 118golf cracking wilson prices 3 for 2
		
Click to expand...

Bit nervouse about 118golf, hod delivery issues with them in the past. 

That said, had a look but could only find DX2 on the 3 for 2 offer. 

Did have a look at the 'clearance' secion for putters and was a little surprised to find 2 with only Â£3.00 off the RRP.


----------



## bigslice (Aug 9, 2010)

118golf.co.uk just checked this morning they are doing dx2 dx3 and fgtour 3 for 2!! ive ordered at least twice from them and never had a problem. i dont work for them or related to anyone at 118. just received good service from them.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 9, 2010)

dx3 review posted


----------



## thecraw (Aug 19, 2010)

I played 18 holes with one of these bad boys today.

They certainly feel nice off of the putter face, in fact I really liked the ball to putt with. 

I didn't play great today so I can't really comment on the stopping ability etc, however I don't think its any worse than a TP Red for example and its certainly better than a TP Black.

Having bought three dozen they'll certainly be my winter ball, however I'll need to have more playing time with them before I make up my mind.

Pretty impressed so far, but one swallow doesn't make a summer!


----------



## jammydodger (Aug 19, 2010)

How much did you pay Crawford ?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 19, 2010)

Â£45, I think for 3 dozen off of that 118 golf site.

No issues, no problems.


----------



## jammydodger (Aug 20, 2010)

Crikey , let us know how you get on with them cos at that price they could be worth a punt


----------



## john0 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well ive just placed my order with 118 golf, so they better be good balls or im looking for a refund from you lot


----------



## john0 (Aug 25, 2010)

I know some people have complained about the Delivery service from 118 golf, but I have to give them credit, I ordered my balls on Saturday with Standard delivery (expected 5 days) received an email on Monday saying they had been despatched, then reveiced them yesterday (Tuesday).

Pretty good service if you ask me.  Now just got to wait for the weekend to give em a try


----------



## GB72 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think their delivery issues depends on whether it is an item they keep in stock. No way of telling from the web site then the communication is a bit off if it is going to take longer to send it.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been using these for a few rounds now, and so far I've shot 86, 84, 61 (14 holes) and 83.

I'm not saying this ball is the holy grail, but since Callaway have stopped making the Tour ix, this is the only ball I've found to being close to a perfect replacement, if not a little better!

Some people have an issue with it putting, but not me. Have never had a problem with 118 either.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 29, 2010)

I still think the best thing about this ball is the feel from it when putting. Off the tee and iron play are fine. I don't think it stops as quick as a Pro V1 or a Z-STAR however I'm still experimenting with this ball. 

I overall do like this ball but being a Wilson I can't ever see it challenging the likes of Titleist, Callaway, Nike, TaylorMade or Srixon in the ball market. 

I'll continue to play it and report back again


----------



## john0 (Aug 31, 2010)

After getting delivery of 3 dozen of these last week, I got chance to put them in play on Sun & Mon, and overall I was very pleased with the performance from driver down to Putter.

Now I was striking the ball very well both days so this would have had some factor in it, but the ball was long off the driver and irons, gave a fairly penetrating flight and on the odd occasion that I sliced it a little it didnt seem to slice as much as it usually would (if that makes sense  ).

Got plenty of check on the greens, although they were a little wet from the night before, they were certainly up there with the ProV's in my opinion.

And as Craw has said they are LOVELY off the putter.  Without doubt the best ball I have putted with.

Also used the same ball from 26 holes before I lost it and there was barely a mark on it.

Overall I would say they are very similar to the Prov, but feel softer and are better off the putter.  When you take into account they were 3 dozen for Â£45 they are much cheaper than the ProV, then I wont be changing my balls for quite a while


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2011)

I now have to admit I do really like this ball. I used it again today until I donated it to the gorse bushes on 17 but I really think its up there with most premium balls. 

My only grype is that it "yellows" very quickly. Offers the best feel off the putter face on any ball I've used.

I would use it period I've decided.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you guys find is scuffs quickly. I use dx2 &dx3 abd u fund after a round even if I've played really well they look very second hand. I doubt I'd ever tax one into another 18 holes if it had completed a full 18. 

Wedge play seems to really graze them.


----------



## john0 (Jan 17, 2011)

Not sure about it scuffing quickly, but they does lose their colour though.  Still got 2 dozen left so should see me through the next 6 month


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2011)

john, did you notice they always seem to be a slightly off white compared with other new balls.


----------



## john0 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes they are a slightly different shade of white.  The main issue I had though was the fact that they do lose the whiteness (is that a word? ) quicker than other balls


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2011)

and are a bit easier to lose due to this.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 17, 2011)

You'll only lose then more easily if you deposit them into the middle of a gorse thicket like I did yesterday. Hit the fairway you shouldn't lose them!

I have 15 left and I'm quite happy to continue using them. I have no real preference of ball however I do sway towards the Z-STAR and look forward to the new version hitting the shelves. I am also happy using Titleist Pro V1 and 1x as well as Tm Red, not a penta fan and I'll use Bridgestone B330RX. I liked the Callaway balls we got to trial, especially the softer one but I never bought any more. 

I would use the Wilson ball as well in this category!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to agree that they feel great off the putter and at the price that you can get them for they really are a premium ball at the same price as AD333 etc. I have a couple of boxes for when the course condition improves and DX3s to last me until then.


----------

